# Disarms



## Cthulhu (Feb 5, 2002)

Some time back, we discussed the training of disarms.  It was put forth by many that they would only work in 'ideal' situations, or maybe accidentally in a real-life situation.

By instructors train disarms, but they do it in a more 'alive' fashion.  They simply try them during drills like palisut, sumbrada, etc.

To maximize the benefit of this training, they don't try it after the first few motions, but only after they get into a good flow.

Sure, it isn't the same as combat, but it's certainly more realistic then the 'ideal', static training.  And it's fun, too 

Some of you may already do this, as it does sort of seem like common sense.  As such, this is more directed towards other FMA newbies such as myself.

Cthulhu


----------



## DWright (Feb 8, 2002)

Originally posted by Cthulhu 
... this is more directed towards other FMA newbies such as myself.
___________________________________________________

In the past few months I have learned several new variations/inovations on the basic disarms, and the only way to tell if they work, is to us the drills as a testing ground.  Some work at higher speeds some don't.  If nothing else it's fun to play.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> *
> In the past few months I have learned several new variations/inovations on the basic disarms, and the only way to tell if they work, is to us the drills as a testing ground.  Some work at higher speeds some don't.  If nothing else it's fun to play. *



Oh yes...always fun to play 

Another thing with training the disarms in drills: if you can't get the disarm, do something else rather then stopping to find out why the disarm didn't work.  This could prove useful during a real fight if you attempt something and it doesn't work.  Many people will tend to freeze when something they've attempted blows up in their face.  At that point, they're very likely dead meat.  However, if you train to keep the flow going after goofing a disarm during a drill, this may be less likely to happen.

Cthulhu


----------

